# Thanks for having us over for dinner on Friday!



## yuechu

Hello!

I'd like to translate the following sentence into Korean:
Thanks for having us over for dinner on Friday!

Does anyone know how to say it?
Thanks!


----------



## Adellade

금요일 저녁 식사에 초대해줘서 고마워요! would be okay, I think. The exact meaning is a bit different from your sentence though.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your reply, Adellade!
This is what I could say after I've already been over at the person's house for dinner, right? (I realized that the English sentence might be ambiguous)


----------



## Adellade

No, you can also say it before you've been over for dinner. I said the exact meaning would be kind of different because it would mean 'Thanks for inviting us for dinner on Friday.'


----------



## yuechu

OK! How could I say it if it's for after I've been to their house for dinner?


----------



## Adellade

저번 저녁 식사에 초대해줘서 고마웠어요. Would be okay, though it changes into 'Thanks for inviting me to dinner last time.' I'm sorry I'm changing the meaning so much, I thought it would be more natural this way.


----------

